# Au Guessing Contest



## EDI Refining (Jan 14, 2011)

With the recent drop in the gold price, what a good time to hold this quarterly contest.

ALL GRF are welcome,

Prize : Elvis Presley Au Plated Ag Coin 

Closest to Janurary 31th AM Fix + or - , Wins the Prize - I will be using Kitco AM FIx

Edited Post - Will be disqualified and you may only post once

Cut off date for entries is JANUARY 20TH 5PM EASTERN STANDARD TIME

- GOOD LUCK

samuel-a 1267.00
shyknee 1290.50
calg5 1338.00
Noxx 1355.55
stihl88 1356.80
patnor1011 1362.00
joem 1362.91
goldenchild 1367.04
Oz 1368.00
gold4mike 1369.80
mic 1375.41
bigjohn 1376.01
rbramsey 1384.50
EDI GOLD 1388.50
copperkid_18 1389.35
semi-lucid 1392.50
Ocean 1395.00
s2550 1401.59
pinman 1402.27
oldgeek 1405.50
skeeter629 1405.80
wrecker45 1406.00
shaftsinkerawc 1410.00
HTPatch 1412.00
drennanami 1432.00
seawolf 1444.44
Barren Realms 007 1445.00
Claudie 1456.78


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 14, 2011)

$1388.50


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 14, 2011)

$ 1406.00


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jan 14, 2011)

1389.35


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 14, 2011)

$1445.00


----------



## metatp (Jan 14, 2011)

$1412.00


----------



## Ocean (Jan 14, 2011)

$1,395


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 14, 2011)

$1376.01


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 14, 2011)

$1375.41


----------



## joem (Jan 14, 2011)

$1362.91


----------



## semi-lucid (Jan 14, 2011)

$1392.50


----------



## pinman (Jan 14, 2011)

1402.27


----------



## seawolf (Jan 14, 2011)

1444.44


----------



## stihl88 (Jan 14, 2011)

$1,356.80


----------



## Claudie (Jan 14, 2011)

:shock: $1456.78 :shock:


----------



## Noxx (Jan 14, 2011)

$1355.55 USD


----------



## oldgeek (Jan 14, 2011)

1405.50


----------



## s2550 (Jan 14, 2011)

$1401.59 USD


----------



## skeeter629 (Jan 14, 2011)

$1405.80


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Jan 14, 2011)

$1,410.00 US


----------



## rbramsey (Jan 14, 2011)

$1384.50


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 16, 2011)

1267 $


----------



## shyknee (Jan 16, 2011)

1290.50


----------



## drennanami (Jan 16, 2011)

1,432


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 16, 2011)

1367.04


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 16, 2011)

1362


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 20, 2011)

$1369.80


----------



## Calg5 (Jan 20, 2011)

1338.00


----------



## Oz (Jan 20, 2011)

$1368.00


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 20, 2011)

CUT OFF DATE - NO MORE ENTRIES 

- GOOD LUCK EVERYONE -


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 20, 2011)

hey pete next time we do this i will donate a 20 inch 18 kt layered gold neckless


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 21, 2011)

I believe so.

Price break down out of a wedge pattern in conjunction with bearish divergence of oscillators (RSI , MACD) leads me to think prices are on their way down toward 1250-1270 in the next few weeks.




That is only my opinion and the markets proved me wrong in the past, just so you'll know.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 21, 2011)

Crap... I missed the date... but just for the record.. my guess is..

*drum roll, please*

$1297.83

(I think it's going to trend downward a bit, for the 1st quarter.. that's my prediction)


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 21, 2011)

damn... samuel-a beat me to it. I'm in total agreement with his predictions.. and no.. I did not see his post when I made my prediction. Glad to see great minds think alike! 8)


----------



## Noxx (Jan 27, 2011)

edi gold said:


> - GOOD LUCK
> 
> samuel-a 1267.00
> shyknee 1290.50
> ...



I think most believed that it was going to be much higher than right now!


----------



## Palladium (Jan 27, 2011)

Black Gold !


----------



## stihl88 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, it's all over the place. Looks like it's heading back up for now. 
Does Gold trade on the weekend? If not looks like Monday is the last day for trading before this competition ends...

C'mon Gold prices, get up their you good thing!!! You can do it!
Another $20 raise and I'm in :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2011)

It doesn't trade on the weekend.
It may really jump on the opening Monday.

Jim


----------



## Noxx (Jan 28, 2011)

stihl88 said:


> Another $20 raise and I'm in :mrgreen:


I need exactly $20 more to win 8)

You need $21


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2011)

If things in Eqypt don't calm down over the weekend it could go up more than $20 on Monday. I think everybody still has a chance.

Jim


----------



## Oz (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with Jim. Egypt is the driving force at the moment. What happens over the weekend there will largely determine spot prices, at least as long as some other big issue raises its ugly head.


----------



## stihl88 (Jan 29, 2011)

Noxx said:


> stihl88 said:
> 
> 
> > Another $20 raise and I'm in :mrgreen:
> ...




It shall be a gallant race to the finish line then :lol:


----------



## shyknee (Jan 29, 2011)

Investers will have all weekend to think of were they are going to put their money.
SO, Monday morning they will scramble to sell what they put in on friday, before the next guy does so they don't lose 40.00 an once buy closing.
(maybe even more 50.00 or 60.00)

it may even close at $1290.50 . :mrgreen:


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 31, 2011)

*$1333.50 KITCO AM FIX*

Congrats *Calg5* only $5 off 

PM your address for delivery of your prizes

Thanks everyone for playing, till next time


----------



## Claudie (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats Calg5 :lol:


----------



## Calg5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you. It was a lucky guess. I asked my wife to give me a number between 1300 and 1400 and that is what she came up with but I will not tell her that. I spend a lot of time trying to convince her that all the electronic cards in the garage is not junk while her new vehicle sits outside. I just want to take this opportunity to say hello. I have been a keen observer of this forum for some time and appreciate the valuable information on here. I do not post much because I am still a student of refining and at this point could not contribute much to the group. I also spend a lot of time with 7 (all boys) wonderful grandchildren.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you edi gold for putting on this contest, it was a lot of fun watching the price of gold. 8)


----------

